# funny google page



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

This is funny for those that like the "Chuck Norris" style jokes

go to the google home page

type "find chuck norris"

then click "I'm feeling lucky" button


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

haha that's hilarious. Even google understands the power of Chuck


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

That is pretty good. 

But if you caught it at the bottom of the page it has this disclaimer

"This page has no affiliation with Google"

It is look alike pages like that where you need to be careful or you could loose your credit card numbers or worse. Typically if you find these and turn them in to the site being imitated they will go after the offender because they are malicious.

But in this case it is only done for humor so typically places like google will cover there eyes and let it go.

Just remember to visit the end of the intenet.
http://www.weirdity.com/internet/eoti.html


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah ... I saw that too but it's still pretty funny. Most of the malicious ones are asking for information OR start a hidden download which my Scotty winpatrol (and that aggravating VISTA minder always go bezerk if something starts that I didn't start ... most of the time even on the ones I do as well :lol:


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Hahahaha, that is pretty funny. I never exactly got those jokes.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Kyoberr said:


> Hahahaha, that is pretty funny. I never exactly got those jokes.


Then you've never seen "Walker, Texas Ranger"


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Good one ... :lol:


----------

